# AA Miles Needed through Transfer



## ajhcmaj (Jan 8, 2006)

I know of all the traditional ways to get miles on AA.  But I need 13227 transferred real quick.  Any sites that have bartering available.  I cant afford to pay for the miles but I have many things to trade.  Milepoint is a joke.  I would have to trade like 100k miles to get 13k on other airlines.

Thanks


----------



## Dave M (Jan 8, 2006)

As indicated in this thread, you can trade for FF miles on FlyerTalk's Coupon Connection, if you're eligible, but don't get your hopes up. 

You're asking someone to transfer FF miles with a value of about $260 (at an assumed value of $.02 each) and at a transfer cost to that person of $350 (AA's charge for transferring 14,000 FF miles). 

Thus, since you're looking for someone to give up value of over $600, you had better have a lot of value to offer!


----------



## ajhcmaj (Jan 8, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help.  I posted over there on the AA board, not coupon connection as I only have 20 posts in 1 year.

The cost is only $150 for 13227 miles and a $30 fee.  So someone would be out $180 for the transfer plus the preceived value of the miles.  

I booked one ticket with my miles, and now my other acocunt is short.  It is for a 30k award for our trip to St. Lucia at the WIndJammer landing.... At least I have 13 more days that the ticket is held for.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 9, 2006)

If you sign up for an Aadvantage Mastercard, you get 15,000 miles with your first purchase.  Make some kind of internet purchase and you could get those miles fairly quickly.

The perceived value of 13,227 miles is roughly $265, so you are asking for someone to spend $445.  They do not view timeshare vacations as really worth anything, so you will have to offer something worth at least $445 in trade, and probably more.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 9, 2006)

Sign up for the Citibank AA Mastercard. It will be a bargain for the $85 or whatever fee it is they charge. You can drop it when it comes up for renewal.


----------



## ajhcmaj (Jan 9, 2006)

*Visa/mastercard*

I already have done all those for almost every airline.  Hate being in this situation needing the miles and only 12 days left of the hold.


----------



## Chemee (Jan 9, 2006)

*Ask A Relative*

Do you have a relative that has miles?  They can call and have the miles taken out of their account for a ticket in your name (no transfer to your account).  My brother did this for a first class upgrade for my son.


----------



## riverside (Jan 10, 2006)

Have you considered buying 2 tickets at reduced miles?  I think we paid $225 plus 20,000 miles for each of our tickets.  Considering our tickets would have been $900 it seemed a bargain for us.


----------



## ajhcmaj (Jan 12, 2006)

*AA Miles*

I wasnt aware of AA allowing this (using fewer miles and pay a fee).  NWA does it.  I checked AA's site and didnt see anything.

Thanks for the help.  Guess I am going to have to buy the miles to get me up to 30k miles.  It is a shame as people on ebay sell ff tickets for the same price (and I would keep my miles), but seems nobody sells awards there anymore since AA and ebay share information and cancel the tickets....  

Thanks for the thoughts though


----------

